# Windshield/Rear Window Install



## MrPontiac (Mar 14, 2014)

I just purchased a 67 Lemans that has had a body off "restoration" to this point. The body is on the frame, the engine and transmission is in the car. When they did the body/paint work the pins around the windshield and rear window frame were taken off. I now have a painted relatively smooth area where the clips for the trim are supposed be. I purchased a set of clips and screws for the windshield and rear window frame. I want to install the glass in these frames. Can anyone tell me where the clips are supposed to go around the edges and how to be sure they are attached exactly where they need to be to be for the chrome/stainless trim to fit properly? Has anyone ever spot glued these clips in place vs. using the screws?


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

No glue , must be screwed or you can rivet them as well , look @ the back of your stainless trim you will see a mark where old clips were attached .


----------

